# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών στην Πάτρα

## stgeo

Από που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ φθηνό και σε ποικιλία υλικό στην Πάτρα  :Question:

----------


## leosedf

Ποικιλία λίγο δύσκολο εκτός Αθήνας-Θεσσαλονίκης. Αν βρείς κάποιο κατάστημα και δεν εχει κάποια εξαρτήματα μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να τα παραγγείλεις.

----------


## moutoulos

> Από που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ φθηνό και σε ποικιλία υλικό στην Πάτρα



  :Arrow:   :Arrow:  Πιο κάτω ...

----------


## panos75

Δυσκολο να βρεις εκτος αθηνας καλο υλικο
Αν θες στην αθηνα μπορω να σε πληροφορησω 


Just e-mail me!!!!

----------


## stgeo

Παιδιά επειδή τώρα αρχίζω να ασχολούμαι με ηλκτρονικά πιστεύω ότι θα μπορώ
να βρίσκω ότι χρειάζομαι ακόμα και στην Πάτρα εφόσον δε θα επεκταθώ (αρχικά) σε τίποτα
το εξειδικευμένο.

Κατ'αρχήν θέλω να φτιάξω ένα τροφοδοτικό και έτσι θα αγοράσω κάποιο κιτ για να εξοικιωθώ με
κολληση κτλ. Όποιος ξέρει θα με βοηθούσε πολύ αν μου έλεγε κάποιο κατάστημα που δεν θα μου πιάσουν
το     χερι  (στην Πάτρα).
Αλλιώς αμα είναι να τρέχουμε και για τροφοδοτικό Αθήνα...

Moutoule ευχαρίστως όταν ανοίξεις να  σε επισκευτώ αλλά για τώρα τι κάνουμε?

thanx για το ενδιαφέρον.  :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Εφόσον είσαι καινούργιος στο "χώρο"  (φαντάζομαι θα θες απλά πράγματα) βρίσκονται και στην Πάτρα.

----------


## kx5

Για πολύ καλή εξυπηρέτηση: *Παπαδοπούλου* -> Καποδιστρίου 10 (δίπλα από το Χάραμα στον μεγάλο σταθμό τρένου)
Για ποικιλία εξαρτημάτων: *Φλογεράς* -> Σολωμού δίπλα στο Σκαγιοπούλιο
Για κάτι που δεν θα έχουν οι δύο παραπάνω: Ένα μαγαζί πιο κάτω στη Σολωμού & Καποδιστρίου (νομίζω)
Για εξειδικευμένα: *Darlas* -> Κανακάρη 237 (λίγο τσιμπημένες τιμές αλλά αξίζει)

Επιπλέον
->*Τεκνοτρον*: Στο στενό απέναντι από τη Sprider στο Νεο Δρόμο
->*Τρακαδάς*: Πίσω από την Παντανασσα (25ης Μαρτίου)

Αυτά για την ώρα. Όποιος έχει υπόψη του κάτι άλλο ας το αναφέρει να γνωρίζουμε όλοι  :Smile: 

EDIT: Νομίζω πως κάπου στη Βορείου Ηπείρου υπάρχει ένα μαγαζί που ειδικεύεται στα CB/VHF κτλ... ξέρει κανένας τίποτα????

----------


## leosedf

www.darlas.gr και κάνεις online παραγγελία.

----------


## moutoulos

*Χριστόπουλος*
Γεωργίου Ολυμπίου & Σολωμού

----------


## nikoskourtis

Ο φλογερας θα μου στειλει στη ΛΕυκαδα αν τον παρω τηλεφωνο;
Κανενα αλλο μαγαζι που να στελνει και να ειναι φθηνο (οχι με τιμες darlas.gr).

----------


## moutoulos

Γιατί δεν παραγγέλνεις απο 741 που στα φέρνει εκεί ?.

----------


## xristos21

> Γιατί δεν παραγγέλνεις απο 741 που στα φέρνει εκεί ?.



τι ειναι το 741;;

----------


## moutoulos

Πω πω βρε Χρήστο, μετά απο 6 χρόνια θα ξανααπαντήσω.

 www.radio741.gr

----------

